# When did your appetite start to increase?



## Scampie

Normally im not much of a daytime eater, perhaps some toast at lunchtime, although ive been trying to eat more since becoming pregnant. The last week or so ive noticed myself feeling hungry more often. I tend to be hungry when i wake up, and really ready for food by the time lunch arrives! I dont really eat alot more, just actually feel hungry as a pose to making myself eat for bubs!

Just wondered when other peoples appetite increased, and if i should expect it to increase any more? People tend to say you dont need to eat for 2 untill the third tri, is this true?


----------



## junemummy

well before i was preg i never ate breakfast just dinner n tea. in the first tri i went off food altogether had to force myself to eat. then it started slowly comning back and since about 20wks i have to have breakfast as i wake up starving then a snack then dinner then another snack then tea then supper lol i have put on a bit of weight these last 3 weeks:)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

In pregnancy, you only need extra calories for the last three months and then only about 200 extra a day. So that is an apple and some yoghurt, or a couple of slices of toast with peanut butter.

Personally my appetite is about the same now at 25 weeks as before I think, although back up from where it was in the 1st trimester! But I am having to eat more regularly otherwise I get shaky. Although some days I am ravenous!

If you are not eating much then I guess it is about making it about what you eat rather than how much. I'm trying to do that - cut out the 'empty' stuff and swap it for more useful things.


----------



## Scampie

I need to set the Wii back up and get on it! Its my only form of scales, lol. At 20 weeks i think i had put on around 5lb, but im guessing thats gone up some since :)


----------



## emsiee

My appetite increased from about 13 weeks. I didnt eat breakfast before BFP but now i wake up really hungry.

I also eat more during the day but try to kerb it in the evening.


----------



## junemummy

Scampie said:


> I need to set the Wii back up and get on it! Its my only form of scales, lol. At 20 weeks i think i had put on around 5lb, but im guessing thats gone up some since :)

lol funny you should mention the wii. i gave mine to my lil sis as i wasn really using it but now i regret it as i could do with some exercise and like you say it has the scales.:growlmad:lol


----------



## Scampie

Yep, and i have so many good intentions for my wii fit for after bubs is born. I have lots of fitness games which im looking forwards to trying. Much like the others i have, i will do the fun bits and leave the rest, lol! 

My son loves consoles, but he is only allowed on the ps3 at the weekend. I tell him he can go on the wii any time he likes as long as it is a game like wii fit, or something else which gets him moving! Its great when its rainy and miserable outside as he is still getting some excersize in and it doesnt cost a penny!


----------



## junemummy

i agree i think the wii fit is a brill idea. i used to go to the gym 2 times a week before i got preg n that was 4 pound a time. if only i kept it i would save so much money when baby is here.


----------



## holywoodmum

Mine increased from about 5 weeks!!
I'm a big eater though :)
I found that in 3rd tri I was hungry but stomach was so squished I could barely fit anything in it, I was never able to finish a meal, and I'd be hungry again half an hour later!


----------



## cherryglitter

My appetite increased when I hit second tri. I couldn't eat a lot in first tri as I went off alot of food. I was eating because I had to and not because I wanted to.

Now I just eat what im craving and when! xx


----------



## LoobyBump

I tend to eat very little during the day until about 3pm, then i'm suddenly starving!

I tend to have a snack then, big tea about 5.30, and then i have to eat something else about 9pm.

I think as long as you eat when you feel like it, and don't starve youself, the baby gets all it needs.

xxx

PS. Your appetite will have increased with no cigs in the last week or so :winkwink:


----------



## Scampie

Ooh hey Looby! You just reminded me i didnt reply to your Pm as i had to run off. Been doing good with the no smoking, and amazingly my appetite doesnt seem to have increased due to it. It seemed to increase before i started and hasnt really gone up much since! Thought id be like a hippo after a week and a half of not smoking :D Saying that, i havent been on the scales. x


----------



## MummyMagic

I seem to want to eat alot more over the last week and never feel entirely full xx


----------



## farm girl

I was always a big eater, but healthy foods, I burn a lot of calories and so I started to be starving at 4 weeks, increased big time at 17 weeks! I have put on 6 pounds so far but all in my tummy and the Dr says I look great so I really don't care about calories or how much I should be eating, when I am hungry I eat!!! that's all to it for me:)


----------

